# Violinist quiz II



## oisfetz

OK, first quiz ended. I propose another one for your pastime

1) Czech old virtuoso violinist very few remembers now. He made some weird arrangements and phantasies. One of them on Strauss' waltzes from Der Rosenkavalier
2) Who made the very first recordings of Paganini's caprices (with piano)
3) Third place on a very famous violin contest. He form a string quartet during
the 50s and 60s., all 4 players using rare valuable instruments.
4) Spanish violinist famous in the 30s and 40s. He left some short pieces. Manuel must
know his surname.
5) Who made the very first recording on Bach's 2 violins concerto? (with a string quartet)


----------



## Manuel

4. Joan Manen? I'm not even sure if he was spanish. I have the idea that he wrote a Spanish Concerto, or similar. But we also know Lalo composed a Spanish Symphony, and Collet a Concierto Flamenco (Perhaps they didn't really know they were french themselves).


----------



## oisfetz

No mai dier. I've de Concierto Flamenco (a real caca) and Joan Manen spanish
concerto (Beautiful obra), and of cors Lalo's Sinfonía Española (creo que 6 o 7 
versions).But no, I don't min Manen.I've give iu a clú,when I said that you shuld
know his apellido,because his first naim..
What's your opinion about the curious lenguage I use?.Is it amuzing or only ridiculous?


----------



## oisfetz

Iy seems there's need a little help:
1) He left some very fine recordings.One is a great version of Dvorak's v.c.
2) He is known (more or less) by his artistic name.
3) He was a scott but of polish family, and had a polish surname
4) He was also Manuel
5) Two old violinists, one very famous, the other very long lived.


----------



## Daniel

1) Frantisek Drdla?


----------



## opus67

1.Suk

need more char


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I thought about Suk too, but could not convince myself he was sufficiently obscure enough. So... if that happens to be right, full marks to _Opus_.

I'm enjoying these quizzes, even if I'm (for the most part) hopeless at them. Maybe I should read some more Henry Roth (or Boris Schwartz) books.


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I'm enjoying these quizzes, even if I'm (for the most part) hopeless at them. Maybe I should read some more Henry Roth (or Boris Schwartz) books.


If _you're_ hopeless, then I guess I shouldn't even be taking a stab at the Q's.   I could use some book recommendations, though (books for the layman, that is).

I like anything that enriches knowledge, and I like the violin, so many thanks to oisfetz.


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> Iy seems there's need a little help:
> 1) He left some very fine recordings.One is a great version of Dvorak's v.c.
> 2) He is known (more or less) by his artistic name.
> 3) He was a scott but of polish family, and had a polish surname
> 4) He was also Manuel
> 5) Two old violinists, one very famous, the other very long lived.


Was he the dedicatee of any Ysaye solo sonata?  


> No mai dier. I've de Concierto Flamenco (a real caca) and Joan Manen spanish
> concerto (Beautiful obra), and of cors Lalo's Sinfonía Española (creo que 6 o 7
> versions).But no, I don't min Manen.I've give iu a clú,when I said that you shuld
> know his apellido,because his first naim..
> What's your opinion about the curious lenguage I use?.Is it amuzing or only ridiculous?


I come from undiscreet attacks to von for text messaging us... I should not collude with your new writting style.


----------



## Manuel

Did the violinist in 1 leave any recordings? Perhaps one of Nel Cor piu non mi sento?

Was he Vasa Prihoda? (Provided he was Czech, of course).


----------



## oisfetz

YES Manuel!. I refer to Vasa Prihoda, great technitian and good interpreter. He 
recorded his own version of Zigeunerweissen, on double strings on the middle
slow part. Sounds great.
2) He was Oskar
3) First,Neveu; second,Oistrakh; third...
5) 1915


----------



## Manuel

Manuel Quiroga?


----------



## oisfetz

Yes, Manuel Quiroga. Ysaye's 6th.violin son.was dedicated to him.


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> 3) Third place on a very famous violin contest. He form a string quartet during
> the 50s and 60s., all 4 players using rare valuable instruments.


But now their instruments went... asian.

Henri Temianka and his Paganini Quartet?


----------



## oisfetz

Yes sir. You are brillant today, compare. Answer the other 2 and you'll be THE WINNER!


----------



## oisfetz

OK, time's out. The answers are:
2) Ossy Renardy (Oskar Reiss).He recorded the 24 in 1940,in the arrengement of
Ferdinand David, with piano (Why such a stupid thing!!).But it was the first
complete recording. The first original one on solo violin was Ricci's in 1947
5) Kreisler and Zimbalist.

Now, did you enjoy my little game?. Tell me, because I can made more.


----------



## opus67

Please refer to posts #7 and #8 for opinions.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

A little off the topic, but since this thread is not otherwise being used...


oisfetz said:


> 3) First,Neveu; second,Oistrakh


This brought back a memory! Was this the most famous "one-two" in competition history? Perhaps not. There was one a generation later that resulted in a split first place!! Who (from memory) is also aware of this occurrence?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

(Doing my best Ben-Stein-as-teacher-in-_Ferris Buhler_ imitation): somebody...anybody...

It happened in the year the World's Fair came to Montreal, QC Canada...

Both virtuosis careers would fluorish...


----------



## Manuel

Chi_town/Philly said:


> (Doing my best Ben-Stein-as-teacher-in-_Ferris Buhler_ imitation): somebody...anybody...
> 
> It happened in the year the World's Fair came to Montreal, QC Canada...
> 
> Both virtuosis careers would fluorish...


I'm not very keen on competitions.

Digression:

And the only facts about any World fair that I'm up to are those involving Bart Simpson, Nelson, Martin, Milhouse and the 1982 Knoxville World Fair.... having become nothing more than an elevated deposit for old-fashioned wigs.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Hey there, Sr. M... that's pretty funny

[But seriously, though] Expo '67 was the Montreal World's Fair. Independent of whether or not someone likes competitions, it must have been historical when this pair (one would go on to conduct, the other is sibling to a conductor), each received gold medals at the same time.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I have the Kreisler recording, it's very exiting.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Umm... see post 18 for current question.

Still, as long as you're here, edoo, I'll add that I have a recording of Elgar's Violin Concerto (London Phil./Solti), featuring one of the two prizewinners in the competition that I cited.

As for the other one... _where's the North American Francophone contingent when you need them!_
Calling Msr. M/calling Msr. M.


----------



## Manuel

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Umm... see post 18 for current question.
> 
> Still, as long as you're here, edoo, I'll add that I have a recording of Elgar's Violin Concerto (London Phil./Solti), featuring one of the two prizewinners in the competition that I cited.
> 
> As for the other one... _where's the North American Francophone contingent when you need them!_
> Calling Msr. M/calling Msr. M.


Kyung Wha Chung?


----------



## Manuel

and Pinchas Zukerman?


----------



## oisfetz

And, Manuel, who got second after Oistrakh on the Queen Elizabeth contest?. You should
know. He was, no doubt, the best violinist borne in his country.


----------



## Manuel

Sergei Khachatryan?


----------



## oisfetz

Verry verry funny. It was RO


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> Verry verry funny. It was RO


Supongo por las iniciales que fue el porteño Odponosoff.

Translation: I suppose that was the Buenos Aires born, Odnoposoff. (I'm translating here because I don't want to be accused of bearing any interest towards converting this in a taco-thread).


----------



## oisfetz

That's right. To be second after Oistrakh, you had to be very good indeed. And Ricardo was very good. His Tartini's is anthological. He made a succesful career in Europe, and had the
good sense of never come back to the *** of the world.


----------

